# Grafikkartentausch



## Procut (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Ich will meinem Pc (Amd Athlon 64 x2 3800+, 1Gb DDR RAM[beim GraKa-Kauf wird ein gb folgen] XP [beim GraKa-Kauf wird Vist folgen]) eine neue Grafikkarte einbaun.

Ich will meine Ge 6600 mit einer Ge 8600 GT austauschen___ http://www.amazon.de/AXLE-8600-Graf...3236203?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1192115333&sr=1-3
empfehlenswert? Viel teurer als so, sollte sie nicht sein.

Brauch ich, außer nem neuen Treiber, sonst noch was?


----------



## Volti (11. Oktober 2007)

Gemäß meiner Erfahrung liegen der Karte bereits "Standard-Treiber" bei.
Um die brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Vielleicht solltest du darauf achten, dass dein Netzteil das Ganze mitmacht.
(ich hab beim Wechsel von ner g4 mx440 auf geforce 6800 mein Netzteil geschrottet^^)
Ist die 6600 noch agp oder schon pci-express? (sonst kannst du mit der neuen nix anfangen^^)
Was Vista angeht.....die 8600 is zwar directx 10 fähig und hat schon Power(hab selber eine).....stell dich aber mal drauf ein, dass du nicht wirklich alles spielen kannst...und die Nvidia Treiber für Vista haun da auch noch nich alle Fehler raus.

Ansonsten fällt mir da großartig nix ein...du hast da wahrscheinlich schon alles durchgecheckt


----------



## Procut (11. Oktober 2007)

Also sie ist schon pci-e.

Warum werde ich nicht alles spielen können? Ist sie eine schwache Karte? Ich habe nähmlich vor, mir in nächster Zeit keine mehr zu zulegen.


Und worauf muss ich beim Netzteil achten? Wann ist es "Ge 8600 fähig"?


----------



## Volti (11. Oktober 2007)

nene....mit der Leistung der Karte hat das nicht viel zu tun. Die is gut.
Eher mir Windows Vista. Nicht jedes Spiel unterstützt Directx 10, was ja bei Vista vorinstalliert ist. Wenn du zum Beispiel sowas wie Gothic 3 spielen willst, dann bleib vorerst mal bei XP. 
Du kannst zwar Directx 9 noch irgendwie installieren...Fehlerfreies Spielen is dann aber trotzdem noch sone Sache.
Außerdem hat Vista auch keine "volle" OpenGL unterstützung...XP schon.
Generell kannst du dir jede Karte einsetzen.....mit XP is das eigentlich egal. Vista ist momentan das Problem.  Und des kann noch ein wenig dauern, bis die Kinderkrankheiten (bananaware^^) behoben sind bzw. bis neue Spiele rauskommen, die Directx 10 unterstützen und du deine neue Karte voll ausnutzen kannst.
Schau lieber nochmal ein bisschen im Internet rum, bevor du dir Vista zulegst und ne neue Karte einbaust. (z.B. Listen von funktionsfähigen Programmen unter Vista, OpenGL unter Vista, Directx 10, Nvidia Karten und Vista, Treiber etc...)
Ich hab seit kurzem einen komplett neuen Rechner und erlebte mit Vista ein böses Erwachen...ich kann dir also nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Was das Netzteil angeht, so kann ich dir leider keinen genauen Wert sagen. Ich denk mal mehr als 500 Watt sollten genügen. KEINE GARANTIE! Verlass dich da nicht drauf! Frag lieber nochmal rum!
Ich weiss leider nicht, was der neue für ein Netzteil drin hat^^

PS: Falls ich hier irgendeinen Blödsinn über Vista etc. geschrieben hab, dann korrigiert mich bitte!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Oktober 2007)

Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt auch noch immer viel am Grafikkartentreiber für Vista. Viele Spiele krebsen bei mir unter Vista mit 20 FPS rum, wo ich unter XP flüssigste 50 FPS habe 
Ausserdem kann man Vista immer noch als Rohbau bezeichnen, frei nach dem Motto, "Hey, das sieht gut aus, also machen wirs rein, egal was das an Leistung frisst". (Vista braucht ja im Windowsbetrieb schon gut 600 MB RAM alleine -.-)

Aus dem Grund habe ich Vista sofort wieder runtergetan (Danke an M$ für diese Geldverschwendung -.-)

Jetzt läuft wieder das gute alte XP bei mir :]

Ach ja, ich will hier nicht wieder ne Riesengroße Diskussion über Vista anregen, aber ich rate dir davon ab, Vista zu installen.


----------



## Volti (11. Oktober 2007)

sagen wirs mal so....durch neuen Arbeitsspeicher und ne neue Graka wertest du deinen Rechner auf.
Durch Vista eher weniger! Das gilt jetzt hauptsächlich für leidenschaftliche Zocker (wie gesagt- bananaware- reift beim Kunden)

Vielleicht überlegt es sich MS ja noch anders und bringt Directx 10 auch für XP raus, was ich allerdings nicht wirklich glaube (Geldmacherei halt.....). Aber warten wir mal ab


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch schon was von nem Projekt gehört, die versuchen, die Dx10 Libs auf Win XP zu übertragen


----------



## Procut (12. Oktober 2007)

Da man Xp ja XP wieder rauf kann, wenn man Vista schon oben hat (hoff ich zumindest),
werd ichs mal mit Vista versuchen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Oktober 2007)

Procut hat gesagt.:


> Da man Xp ja XP wieder rauf kann, wenn man Vista schon oben hat (hoff ich zumindest),
> werd ichs mal mit Vista versuchen.



Viel Glück, war nett dich gekannt zu haben


----------



## Volti (18. Oktober 2007)

Das ist soweit ich weiss das Alky-Projekt.
Ich hoffe, dass die es schaffen Directx 10 auch für XP zu ermöglichen.
Dann is Vista aber ganz schnell wieder vom Rechner runter, sofern das möglich ist  (man weiss ja nie)
Ansonsten tuts Ubuntu bestimmt auch


----------

